# elbow popping



## Darknight (Mar 26, 2020)

On 26 Feb i think i was armbarred and heard a popping noise at the elbow. It is still painful on the inside when i fully stretch my arm 

a - is this normal ?
b - anything i can do to stop the pain ?


----------



## jobo (Mar 26, 2020)

Darknight said:


> On 26 Feb i think i was armbarred and heard a popping noise at the elbow. It is still painful on the inside when i fully stretch my arm
> 
> a - is this normal ?
> b - anything i can do to stop the pain ?


a) yes, quite normal, you've been arm barred, they are supposed to hurt, it is healthy is a different question
b) yes stop stretching it


----------



## drop bear (Mar 26, 2020)

Yeah that's normal tap earlier.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 26, 2020)

^This but with the stretching.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 26, 2020)

Guy goes to the Dr complaining that it hurts everywhere he touches.

Turns out his finger is broke.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 26, 2020)

This is your second thread about injuries. It's martial arts it happens. Stretch and tap early and rest when needed and you'll be fine if not then the doctors are what's needed not a martial art forum


----------



## JP3 (Mar 26, 2020)

drop bear said:


> Yeah that's normal tap earlier.





Drop, he may not have even known an armbar was a potential thing at the right instant and the other dude might have slammed into it. But, yeah... be aware of what the other dude can do to you and be ready to give it up if you Get Got.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 26, 2020)

Headhunter said:


> This is your second thread about injuries. It's martial arts it happens. Stretch and tap early and rest when needed and you'll be fine if not then the doctors are what's needed not a martial art forum



No one cares about his finger or his elbow, and he really needs not to bother medical staff with this.


----------

